# Leon Mk1 changed for a Leon Mk2



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Have just bitten the bullet and arranged to p/ex my current car for a new shape Leon, at first I wasn't 100% sure on the styling but it's growing on me, especially in the colour I've factory ordered Candy White 

I actually did quite well on my old Leon, it lost Â£2k in 2 years and 25k miles


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice. 

Is it a 170 diesel :?:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

It is 

With Bluetooth, Cruise & ipod prep


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice Nick. Great colour and tasty wheels (are they a Seat option ?)

Chipped soon ? :wink:

James


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks really good.

I like the current Seat styling 8)


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

When does your new Leon arrive???, I was tempted to flog mine and get the mk2! :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

that looks awesome


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> Very nice Nick. Great colour and tasty wheels (are they a Seat option ?)
> 
> Chipped soon ? :wink:
> 
> James


Nice car, looks great! Those are CHs and by the looks of it they arent a factory option because they have BBS centres and 'motorsport' lettering. Audi do the CH as a factory wheel but without the lettering (and only in 18 inch), dunno about Seat.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks great, SEAT Leeds had one in the showroom about 6 weeks ago, really nice in the flesh.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice I do like the mk1 and2 Leon apart from the hidden rear door handles on the mk2 would look better with normal handles IMOP


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Nick. Great colour and tasty wheels (are they a Seat option ?)
> ...


No unfortunatley not a Seat factory item, mine is coming with the 18" wheel option but unfortunatley not CH's, although after seeing that one with them fitted I could be tempted to change them in the near future


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

NickP said:


> No unfortunatley not a Seat factory item, mine is coming with the 18" wheel option but unfortunatley not CH's, although after seeing that one with them fitted I could be tempted to change them in the near future


That pic is of my mate Kyles car!! :wink:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Is he enjoying it?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

wife got one of the BTCC LTD factory diesels with body kit and 18" wheels looks very good and drives very well


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Saw a new shape CupRa at the weekend and really liked it.

As we were chatting, another mate of mine says that his mate's had his 170 chipped up to around 220. Then he got all technical (he's a mechanic for the BMW F1 team) but he did say that a lot of the power came from just cleaning up the original map...whatever that meant.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I really like the new Leon in FR/Cupra form, I followed one up the M-way this am it went like stink


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Nice choice Nick.

I took a look at a couple yesterday and have arranged for a test drive of the FR tomorrow.

<off-topic>
I so nearly drove away with a Renault Cliosport 197. They look so good in the flesh and the Mrs said oh I will have one of those..!! Priced at Â£14k, brand new, in Motorpoint and had 2 ready to go. :roll: 
</off-topic)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I like that Nick. The Leon is visually the best Seat in current range.

Nice rims and white paint /black detailing is very 'now'.

I have been driving a Passat 170hp tdi for last couple of weeks and it goes OK. The 2000-3500rpm power band is a bit too narrow, and it can a feel a bit lethargic low down if you get lazy and let it slip below 2000rpm, but it's a good drive and much improved over the non common rail VW tdis.

Looks like you did very well with your current car disposal value - you must have bought very well.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> I have been driving a Passat 170hp tdi for last couple of weeks and it goes OK. The 2000-3500rpm power band is a bit too narrow, and it can a feel a bit lethargic low down if you get lazy and let it slip below 2000rpm, but it's a good drive and much improved over the non common rail VW tdis.


The 170ps 2.0 TDI isn't a common rail diesel. It is just the same old PD.

:roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks nice Nick and a great deal by the looks of it!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Nice car, Nick.

My brother bought a new shape Leon last year and he is very happy with it.

His is not quite as 'sporty' as yours though. (He went for the 1.9 TDi Stylance model)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I have been driving a Passat 170hp tdi for last couple of weeks and it goes OK. The 2000-3500rpm power band is a bit too narrow, and it can a feel a bit lethargic low down if you get lazy and let it slip below 2000rpm, but it's a good drive and much improved over the non common rail VW tdis.
> ...


Now are you sure about that? :roll:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Volkswagen_engines#134-170_hp_2.0L_TDI


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I picked it up Thursday night, I haven't had a great deal of driving time in it yet so I'll do a more detailed post once I have


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Very nice, I think I prefer these wheels to your new ones. Great colour [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Much nicer than the default Golf, astra, focus options.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Kell said:


> another mate of mine says that his mate's had his 170 chipped up to around 220. .


When i asked Ed at APS about chipping these engines he said it wasn't possible, something about engine temps running too hot.


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice car.

Have you seen the Special Edition 'Cupra White & Black' model? Candy white paint, 18" black Cupra alloys and black leather interior with white stiching. Cool!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice Nick. The wheels suit it well.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT_Broonster said:


> Very nice car.
> 
> Have you seen the Special Edition 'Cupra White & Black' model? Candy white paint, 18" black Cupra alloys and black leather interior with white stiching. Cool!


Sounds nice. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

thebears said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > another mate of mine says that his mate's had his 170 chipped up to around 220. .
> ...


Well I can only tell you what I heard and, given that these guys all work for motorsport teams, it may well not have been done for longevity.

As I said in the original post, I think a lot of the power came from 'cleaning up the map'. (And as I also said, I've no idea what that means.)

nice car Nick - the darker alloys suit it too.

I always fancied a MKI as a second car, but the idea doesn't sit well with SWMBO.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The engine is a world apart from the 150PD in my old Leon, and has quite a sporty growl when you are inside the car, although I can't yet comment on what it sounds like from outside. 
Dynamically is feels a completely different car to the mrk I, a huge improvement


----------

